# Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!



## VSPlatform

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you’ve liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc. regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Management Team


----------



## VSPlatform

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help. You can also check out our *FAQs*.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for a very long time now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my free time out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. 

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!






I am a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

*The new forum software is still a work in progress. *

We will be seeing regular updates which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we will be actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. We do ask that you keep any questions, thoughts or feedback about the new forum software here in the Community Feedback thread to help us keep all the information together so we don't miss anything.

*There is still some work going on behind the scene so you may notice some changes as we work.*

It can take 24-48 hours for the site to finish indexing so it may take a bit for search results to return proper results, including showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the sections on the full forum listings page so you might see some stuff move around.
We are reviewing permissions and special permission sections so let us know if you notice any issues so we can look into them.
I have worked with our community support team for 7 years. I have worked with forums for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

In the New Posts list, there doesn't seem to be a way to distinguish threads to which I have posted? That was a VERY useful feature in the old software...


----------



## markb

As discussed leading up to the switchover, the thread listing density has gone way down. Please consider making the thread listing more dense.

Also, there's a huge blank space on the right side of this thread. I wish the messages would expand into that space.


----------



## Mike Lang

markb said:


> Also, there's a huge blank space on the right side of this thread. I wish the messages would expand into that space.


Premium members can enable Focused Reading Mode and hide the right column. This should be in the FAQ.


----------



## VSPlatform

Give me a few minutes to get everything set up and then I will be back to answer questions and help.

- Cricket


----------



## mtnagel

markb said:


> As discussed leading up to the switchover, the thread listing density has gone way down. Please consider making the thread listing more dense.
> 
> Also, there's a huge blank space on the right side of this thread. I wish the messages would expand into that space.


I think it's ok except for the threads with long titles, which is quite a few unfortunately


----------



## markb

mtnagel said:


> I think it's ok except for the threads with long titles, which is quite a few unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 67591


Hmm.. maybe the solution is that long thread titles should be truncated in the thread listing.


----------



## mtnagel

mtnagel said:


> I think it's ok except for the threads with long titles, which is quite a few unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 67591


I posted that on my phone and then went to my laptop and that image is huge. Doesn't it shrink big images down?


----------



## Mike Lang

You can switch it to a thumbnail.


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In the New Posts list, there doesn't seem to be a way to distinguish threads to which I have posted? That was a VERY useful feature in the old software...


Look in the filters.


----------



## Mike Lang

Allanon said:


> Look in the filters.


Yes, you can filter pages in a number of different ways to get them to appear a certain way. You can even make one of them your default.


----------



## Bierboy

What happened to "ignore this thread"?! Now my feed is clogged again with threads I don't ever want to follow.


----------



## Mike Lang

Bierboy said:


> What happened to "ignore this thread"?! Now my feed is clogged again with threads I don't ever want to follow.


There is no thread ignore. That was an old unsupported third party plugin.


----------



## Bierboy

Well that completely stinks...enough for me to consider leaving.


----------



## sharkster

Bummer!


----------



## mtnagel

Mike Lang said:


> You can switch it to a thumbnail.


But that's too small  Guess I'll go back to resizing images before posting...


----------



## mtnagel

Bierboy said:


> Well that completely stinks...enough for me to consider leaving.












Sorry, don't mean to be a jerk, but I just love that meme so much I had to post it. But seriously, it is annoying, but I guess I didn't ignore that many threads so it's not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## ellinj

In the thread list if I click a thread that I am following it takes me to the beginning of the thread, then I can click latest posts, but that's two clicks, anyway to do this in one click?


----------



## ellinj

Odd, the behavior is different depending on the path I take, What I am describing occurs when I click my pic-> Following and chose one of the threads in the list.


----------



## Gregor

My unreads don’t appear to work right some are set to posts in July


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> Look in the filters.


That's not what I mean. In the old software, the post list had all the threads with new posts, and the ones you had posted in had a mini of your avatar. That way, you could easily see which ones you were actively participating in, but still be able to see the other threads (some of which might be interesting, or that you've visited but haven't posted in). It was the best of both worlds.

The way it is now, it takes a LOT longer to read the new posts list, because I have to pay a lot more attention. And it's easy to miss something (e.g., I missed this thread a couple of times even though I had already posted in it).


----------



## wmcbrine

I had this place bookmarked as www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/ -- it might be useful to redirect that to /forums/ . (At first I thought the site was just down during the transition.)


----------



## morac

Does Tapatalk integration still work? While I can still browse the forum in Tapatalk and see new posts, the main Notifications -> Subscriptions page is only showing posts from before the upgrade.

Edit:

It semi-works on my iPhone. On my iPad it pops up an error page.


----------



## Adam1115

I can't for the life of me find watched threads (AKA Following).


----------



## VSPlatform

ellinj said:


> In the thread list if I click a thread that I am following it takes me to the beginning of the thread, then I can click latest posts, but that's two clicks, anyway to do this in one click?


This will take a few days to work properly while everything is reindexing.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Mike Lang

Gregor said:


> My unreads don’t appear to work right some are set to posts in July


I always recommend marking the entire site as read on day one to reset your read markers. Those tend to not import cleanly sometimes.


----------



## kdmorse

Adam1115 said:


> I can't for the life of me find watched threads (AKA Following).


Click on your account icon in the upper right hand corner, and select Following. Then bookmark it, because that's the only way I can find to get to that tab set.


----------



## Mike Lang

Adam1115 said:


> I can't for the life of me find watched threads (AKA Following).


Click on your avatar top right of page then Following.


----------



## VSPlatform

Adam1115 said:


> I can't for the life of me find watched threads (AKA Following).


*How To Find Subscribed Threads*

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select “following” from the drop-down menu.








This will bring you to a page where you can choose to view followed discussions, forums, your discussions, and participated discussions.








- Cricket


----------



## PaulS

I'm finding the "Followed Discussions" page to be less useful than the previous version. Two points in particular.

1. The previous version would only show you threads that had unread replies in it. Now, it's showing you all your threads, regardless if you're all caught up or not. So, instead of seeing the stuff that I want/need to read (because they're unread), I get to see multiple pages of stuff that I don't necessarily need to see (because I've read all the replies).

2. The new version barely makes any distinction between discussions that are all caught up and those that are not. Discussions that have unread replies are in a bold text, but the difference between regular and bold font makes it very hard to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Mike Lang

morac said:


> Does Tapatalk integration still work? While I can still browse the forum in Tapatalk and see new posts, the main Notifications -> Subscriptions page is only showing posts from before the upgrade.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It semi-works on my iPhone. On my iPad it pops up an error page.


It might take a while to import. We install the plugin for Tapatalk but we don't troubleshoot offer tech support for it.


----------



## kdmorse

Is there a way to change the default _search_ "Sort By" settings so they don't have to be twiddled every time. The default, sort by "Relevance" is, um, not useful.


----------



## Mike Lang

kdmorse said:


> Is there a way to change the default _search_ "Sort By" settings so they don't have to be twiddled every time. The default, sort by "Relevance" is, um, not useful.


I've got that included in a 20+ point search improvement manifesto I submitted to them for future enhancements.


----------



## Adam1115

Adam1115 said:


> I can't for the life of me find watched threads (AKA Following).


Nevermind, duh, it's under my picture (instead of at the top of the page).


----------



## eddyj

PaulS said:


> 1. The previous version would only show you threads that had unread replies in it. Now, it's showing you all your threads, regardless if you're all caught up or not. So, instead of seeing the stuff that I want/need to read (because they're unread), I get to see multiple pages of stuff that I don't necessarily need to see (because I've read all the replies).


This would be a biggie, seeing only threads with unread replies in list of threads I am following. Maybe I am missing a way to do this?


----------



## Mike Lang

PaulS said:


> The new version barely makes any distinction between discussions that are all caught up and those that are not. Discussions that have unread replies are in a bold text, but the difference between regular and bold font makes it very hard to tell the difference between the two.


It's pretty easy to see the difference on my devices in dark mode. You might try that.


----------



## kdmorse

eddyj said:


> This would be a biggie, seeing only threads with unread replies in list of threads I am following. Maybe I am missing a way to do this?


It can be done under New -> Filter -> Following + Unread Only. But it's a little unwieldy flipping filters around.










Shows me the equivlent of Followed + Posted in, but of those, only the Unread.

Flipping between the four views I used to use is much harder now, but either I'll get used to it, try to whip up some javascript to help, or complain. I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## PaulS

Mike Lang said:


> It's pretty easy to see the difference on my devices in dark mode. You might try that.


I am using Dark Mode in my Brave browser on my Win10 machine.


----------



## PaulS

kdmorse said:


> It can be done under New -> Filter -> Following + Unread Only. But it's a little unwieldy flipping filters around.
> 
> View attachment 67598
> 
> 
> Shows me the equivlent of Followed + Posted in, but of those, only the Unread.
> 
> Flipping between the four views I used to use is much harder now, but either I'll get used to it, try to whip up some javascript to help, or complain. I haven't decided which yet.


Right. That does work, but it will be pretty tedious to flip back and forth, as you've pointed out. Sometimes I wanna only look at my followed discussions, but other times I just wanna see what other discussions are going on.


----------



## kdmorse

Minor nit: did someone blow the transparency in the background shading in the Tab Icon:










Or is the black square intentional?


----------



## Mike Lang

kdmorse said:


> Minor nit: did someone blow the transparency in the background shading in the Tab Icon:


That changed today but I don't know if it was intentional. Bigger fish to fry for now.


----------



## eddyj

PaulS said:


> Right. That does work, but it will be pretty tedious to flip back and forth, as you've pointed out. Sometimes I wanna only look at my followed discussions, but other times I just wanna see what other discussions are going on.


Yeah, I would like the unread filter here, if possible:


----------



## morac

Mike Lang said:


> It might take a while to import. We install the plugin for Tapatalk but we don't troubleshoot offer tech support for it.


I think the plugin might need to be reconfigured or something since the URLs changed. I'm going to try reaching out to their support to see if they know what's going on.

Basically though on the iPhone, integration is working for everything except for notifications and messages. Only the old subscriptions from before the upgrade are showing up. I'm assuming this is because subscriptions are now alerts. 

On the iPad, nothing is working at all. I can see threads, but tapping on them bring up an error web page. I'm guessing this may be a different between the desktop and mobile URLs as the iPad uses the desktop URLs and those have changed.


----------



## Mike Lang

You might try clearing the app's cache.


----------



## eddyj

OK, I am getting something weird. A couple of threads that I followed in the past, but was no longer following, are doing this. 

I have it showing unread threads that I am following, and see this:








But I am not following that thread:


----------



## eddyj

Oh, and I tried forcing a Follow/Unfollow, but they still show as Followed in the listing.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I think the plugin might need to be reconfigured or something since the URLs changed. I'm going to try reaching out to their support to see if they know what's going on.
> 
> Basically though on the iPhone, integration is working for everything except for notifications and messages. Only the old subscriptions from before the upgrade are showing up. I'm assuming this is because subscriptions are now alerts.
> 
> On the iPad, nothing is working at all. I can see threads, but tapping on them bring up an error web page. I'm guessing this may be a different between the desktop and mobile URLs as the iPad uses the desktop URLs and those have changed.


@Mike Lang So you were right about waiting. Notifications are starting to show up on both my iPhone and iPad. 

It's still broken on the iPad though as all links open an error page. I'm not sure what the URL of that page is since I can't see it.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> Oh, and I tried forcing a Follow/Unfollow, but they still show as Followed in the listing.


It might be due to the site still indexing everything.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> It might be due to the site still indexing everything.


Ah, didn't think of that. I will be patient.

It might kill me.


----------



## kdmorse

eddyj said:


> Oh, and I tried forcing a Follow/Unfollow, but they still show as Followed in the listing.


I have one like that as well, a NFL Season thread. When Mike lets us know indexing is complete, I'll go poke at it some more.


----------



## morac

All my followed threads are now showing as having never been read. Actually the site doesn't know what the last read post in any of the threads I've read are.

Is there some way to mark all threads as read?


----------



## Mike Lang

morac said:


> All my followed threads are now showing as having never been read. Actually the site doesn't know what the last read post in any of the threads I've read are.
> 
> Is there some way to mark all threads as read?


Hit the New button up top then Mark All Read.


----------



## kdmorse

morac said:


> All my followed threads are now showing as having never been read. Actually the site doesn't know what the last read post in any of the threads I've read are.
> 
> Is there some way to mark all threads as read?


New -> Mark All Read seems to do it.


----------



## JandS

Any chance of an enhancement (for Premium members?) to disable display of the pinned posts at the top of a forum, or at least to have them collapsed into just a single "heading" row, a except if there happens to be a new post? Would save a lot of vertical display space and a kazillion electrons over the life of a day.


----------



## dianebrat

hrm, it seems to have deleted my ignored users list
that will be "fun"


----------



## kdmorse

dianebrat said:


> hrm, it seems to have deleted my ignored users list
> that will be "fun"


Think of it as a mandatory second change program.


----------



## MikeMar

Anyway to flat out ignore a forum? So much junk I don't care about when I hit the NEW button


----------



## eddyj

MikeMar said:


> Anyway to flat out ignore a forum? So much junk I don't care about when I hit the NEW button


What I do is "follow" the forums I care about, and then set the followed content in the NEW filter.


----------



## ellinj

Mike Lang said:


> I always recommend marking the entire site as read on day one to reset your read markers. Those tend to not import cleanly sometimes.


How does one do that?


----------



## Squeak

At the bottom of a thread page on the desktop version there is a breadcrumb trail that gives an easy way back to the forum top:










As I read a thread and get to the end of it, there is an easy link there to go back to the thread index page. AND it used to be a key navigation feature for me on the mobile skin.

The mobile version does not have anything like that at all, and no easy way to get back to the thread index for a forum after reading a page. Can that get added into the mobile skin?


----------



## mtnagel

wmcbrine said:


> I had this place bookmarked as www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/ -- it might be useful to redirect that to /forums/ . (At first I thought the site was just down during the transition.)


I like to bookmark the following link - https://www.tivocommunity.com/watched/



JandS said:


> Any chance of an enhancement (for Premium members?) to disable display of the pinned posts at the top of a forum, or at least to have them collapsed into just a single "heading" row, a except if there happens to be a new post? Would save a lot of vertical display space and a kazillion electrons over the life of a day.


Stylebot can get rid of them for you.


----------



## kdmorse

Any way to tell new alerts from old alters once you've clicked on the Alerts panel? Right now the only thing I can think of is remembering I had 4 new alerts, and mentally considering the first four as new. If I don't remember or take note of the number of alerts before I click, that information is gone forever, and I have to wing it based on timestamps?


----------



## JandS

I still *really *dislike the varying Alert number being shown in the tab header in parens, first because it also gets saved when I bookmark the page in my browser and second it takes valuable horizontal space on the tab titles.

eta: I understand that clearing the alerts stops this momentarily, but as soon as there's an alert back it pops

I use FireFox / Win10. Do other browsers show this also?









Oh wow -- the paste works fantastically wonderfully good -- AND one can immediately click on it and resize dynamically -- HOT DANG AWARD TIME !!


----------



## mtnagel

JandS said:


> I still *really *dislike the varying Alert number being shown in the tab header in parens, first because it also gets saved when I bookmark the page in my browser and second it takes valuable horizontal space on the tab titles.
> 
> eta: I understand that clearing the alerts stops this momentarily, but as soon as there's an alert back it pops
> 
> I use FireFox / Win10. Do other browsers show this also?
> View attachment 67615
> 
> 
> Oh wow -- the paste works fantastically wonderfully good -- AND one can immediately click on it and resize dynamically -- HOT DANG AWARD TIME !!


Yes Chrome does.

And yes, resizing pictures is awesome.


----------



## JandS

mtnagel said:


> Stylebot can get rid of them for you.


Thx! You mentioned this earlier for Chrome and I just found it's also available for FF and Edge: Stylebot Home


----------



## MikeMar

eddyj said:


> What I do is "follow" the forums I care about, and then set the followed content in the NEW filter.


Ahhh much better, followed the 2 forums I care about and set that filter to followed and saved it. Thanks!


----------



## KungFuCow

Didnt know VS took this place over. No wonder its gone down hill.


----------



## Mike Lang

ellinj said:


> How does one do that?


See post 53.


----------



## Mike Lang

mtnagel said:


> But that's too small  Guess I'll go back to resizing images before posting...


Option three...tap on the image & drag to resize.


----------



## mtnagel

Mike Lang said:


> Option three...tap on the image & drag to resize.


I did find that after. Still would be nice if the forum did it automatically because most people won't resize it I'm sure.


----------



## VSPlatform

Take a moment to browse through our *Community FAQs* and let us know if you have any questions.









FAQ







www.tivocommunity.com





- Cricket


----------



## Mike Lang

Even though we're still being indexed in the background, the size is blazingly fast!


----------



## ufo4sale

How do I delete a post?


----------



## Mike Lang

ufo4sale said:


> How do I delete a post?


As mentioned previously, a couple things switched. You can now edit your own thread titles without reporting your post for a mod to handle but you cannot delete posts. You can either edit the post to read "deleted" and/or report it for a mod.


----------



## Inundated

Mike Lang said:


> As mentioned previously, a couple things switched. You can now edit your own thread titles without reporting your post for a mod to handle but you cannot delete posts. You can either edit the post to read "deleted" and/or report it for a mod.


That answers my question over in the other thread.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> @Mike Lang So you were right about waiting. Notifications are starting to show up on both my iPhone and iPad.
> 
> It's still broken on the iPad though as all links open an error page. I'm not sure what the URL of that page is since I can't see it.


I completely deleted the Tapatalk app on my iPad and reinstalled and now it’s loading the TiVoCommunity site. 

Notifications are still mostly a bust. I’ve had 2 threads out of a dozen show up. 

I’m guessing that may be because the site thinks every new post is new so the Tapatalk plug is probably sending status updates for every thread ever made.


----------



## morac

Is there a way to have the “New” section show new posts from threads I’ve followed, but not forums I’ve followed?

The “followed content” filter appears to apply to both so it’s all or nothing. I’d really like to do one, but not the other.


Also is there a way to see how much “Premium” time you have left? 

The old site let you subscribe to more than a year at a time, while the new site doesn’t. As such I guess it makes sense not to show that, but I’d like to know if the multiple years carried over properly.


----------



## Mike Lang

It doesn't look like premium dates have imported over yet but once they do, I can get it for you. 

I'm not a heavy filter user but I'm guessing following an entire forum adds it all in. Might make for a nice future feature update @VSPlatform


----------



## Mike Lang

As I mentioned, we'll be getting weekly updates and our first is scheduled for tomorrow so you may see a brief outage. They're usually less than 5-10 minutes.

So don't panic if you see this...


----------



## danm628

The filters seem to work differently than I would expect. Click “new”. Click “filters” and set to “followed content”. It will show threads that I don’t follow in forums I follow. I would expect it to show just the threads I’m following. 

Avatar menu-> followed is showing a thread I don’t follow. I even unfollowed it and it’s still there. I’ll play with that some tomorrow and see if I can figure out the problem.


----------



## bareyb

VSPlatform said:


> We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!
> 
> It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.
> 
> The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.
> 
> *Speed and Reliability Are Key*
> No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.
> 
> *New Homepage Experience*
> Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you’ve liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.
> 
> *Search*
> We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.
> 
> *Finding Your Way Around*
> We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.
> 
> The first icon is for what’s new on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dark Mode*
> We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.
> 
> *Save Bookmarks*
> Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:
> 
> *Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
> *Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
> *Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
> Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.
> 
> Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc. regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.
> 
> - Community Management Team


Would be awesome if you could add the little "Alerts" button like this one. Creates a nice dropdown of your Alerts without having to open a separate window.


----------



## danm628

danm628 said:


> The filters seem to work differently than I would expect. Click “new”. Click “filters” and set to “followed content”. It will show threads that I don’t follow in forums I follow. I would expect it to show just the threads I’m following.
> 
> Avatar menu-> followed is showing a thread I don’t follow. I even unfollowed it and it’s still there. I’ll play with that some tomorrow and see if I can figure out the problem.


I just tried unfollowing again and it worked this time. So I can get rid of the threads I’m not following.


----------



## bareyb

Mike Lang said:


> Premium members can enable Focused Reading Mode and hide the right column. This should be in the FAQ.


I sure don't see it. How do I turn on "Focused reading" mode?

EDIT: Never mind. I found it. 

*Premium Feature: Focused Reading Mode*
Premium Members Lounge
Premium membership offers Focused Reading Mode's option to hide the right sidebar column if you choose. Click on your avatar near the upper right corner of the site and select Account Settings. On the Account Settings page, select Preferences from the left side navigation. Scroll down to...

ETA: I see there's no way to delete errant threads that you made and then instantly realized you didn't need. That might be a useful feature too. 
ETA II: Wow. I really like focused reading Mode! Getting rid of the blank space on the side bar is a huge improvement. Thanks.


----------



## JandS

bareyb said:


> Creates a nice dropdown of your Alerts without having to open a separate window.


A thousand times over, YES to this! I hate a separate window opening, way unfriendly in a separate window.


----------



## astrohip

If I bookmark a forum, then later open that bookmark, it opens that forum page, but with the "New Thread" window at the top already open. If I go to that forum thru the site links, it doesn't do that.

What am I doing wrong?

Here is a bookmark for example:








TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion


For general discussion about almost anything TiVo. Come on in, pull up a chair and let's talk about any TiVo related matters and Tivo news not covered in other forums.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## astrohip

When I click on that bookmark ^^^ in the reply, it opens properly. But when I save that link and open it as a Chrome bookmark, it opens the compose window on top of the forum.

Help!


----------



## JandS

What action triggers display of the 3 search options dropdown below the search bar as shown below from the FAQ? I don't see the dropdown in FF or in Chrome both Win10.


----------



## Mike Lang

JandS said:


> What action triggers display of the 3 search options dropdown below the search bar as shown below from the FAQ? I don't see the dropdown in FF or in Chrome both Win10.


While in a thread, start typing in the search bar.


----------



## Mike Lang

astrohip said:


> If I bookmark a forum, then later open that bookmark, it opens that forum page, but with the "New Thread" window at the top already open. If I go to that forum thru the site links, it doesn't do that.


I've seen chatter about a known bug that will cause that to expand on its own under certain scenarios. It's supposed to be fixed in one of the next updates.


----------



## kdmorse

JandS said:


> What action triggers display of the 3 search options dropdown below the search bar as shown below from the FAQ? I don't see the dropdown in FF or in Chrome both Win10.
> View attachment 67631


Works for me depending on what I'm viewing. When viewing a thread, I get all three options above (although it doesn't look exactly like that):


----------



## astrohip

Mike Lang said:


> I've seen chatter about a known bug that will cause that to expand on its own under certain scenarios. It's supposed to be fixed in one of the next updates.


Does anyone else see this issue?

Chrome/Bookmarks


----------



## JandS

Mike Lang said:


> While in a thread, start typing in the search bar.


Well duuuh. 😊 So abused was I by the need to click on "this thread" somewhere first, before typing, that it never occurred to me.

Kind of nekkid looking without the icons though.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> When I click on that bookmark ^^^ in the reply, it opens properly. But when I save that link and open it as a Chrome bookmark, it opens the compose window on top of the forum.
> 
> Help!


Figured it out...

If you open a bookmark to a Forum in a New Tab that is not immediately visible, it opens the Compose New Thread window. Which of course you can only see when you visit that Tab.

If you directly click on a bookmark, no issues. If you open in a New Window, no issues. It's only when it's opened in a New Tab.

The way I visit my favorite forums is to bookmark them (for example, 14 at this time), then Open All in New Tabs. This is what's causing the problems.


----------



## mtnagel

Can this be fixed? Black text on black background is difficult to read. https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/2020-covid-19-coronavirus.575455/page-1282#post-12492499


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Feature request: links for Top, Follow, and maybe other selections at the bottom of each thread page.


----------



## Mike Lang

The Reddit black text thing has been mentioned before. I don’t know if it’s possible to fix.


----------



## Lurker1

Is this TC4? How do I downgrade to TC3?


----------



## Mike Lang

Lurker1 said:


> Is this TC4? How do I downgrade to TC3?


Wayback Machine.


----------



## TKnight206

I quite liked the old site. Am I in the minority here?


----------



## danm628

TKnight206 said:


> I quite liked the old site. Am I in the minority here?


The choice was TCF shuts down or be sold and updated to current software. 

I miss the orange. I can live without it.


----------



## TKnight206

I am getting bugs. Typing is laggy. The "We've renovated!" thing won't disappear.

Bugs seem to be browser dependent for me. Same with lag.


----------



## morac

There’s a setting that shows signatures. It says it won’t expand them unless a second setting is enabled, but I found signatures would always display. I ended up turning off signatures entirely. 

Overall I’m not really thrilled with the new look. I find it harder to read both the thread and post lists because of the color scheme and layout. 

I’d like a more compact layout in the following page such that each thread doesn’t have 3 lines of text. At least make the thread title font larger or a different color.


----------



## laria

TKnight206 said:


> I am getting bugs. Typing is laggy. The "We've renovated!" thing won't disappear.
> 
> Bugs seem to be browser dependent for me. Same with lag.


Based on your post in the other thread, it’s probably because you turned off Javascript. 

I don’t know how anyone uses the web in 2022 without JS… that is something you could get away with 20 years ago, but not anymore!


----------



## eddyj

I am still searching for a way to only see threads that I am subscribed to, and are unread. I tried to use the NEW button combined with this filter:
*







*

But that does not work, since it will show all unread threads in forums I follow, even if I am not following that thread. Those threads show as being followed in the NEW screen (but are not being followed):








I cannot unfollow the forum, since then the NEW posts would show unread ones in all forums, not just the ones I am interested in.

If I use the Following page, the thread will now show up, but then I get all the read threads also.

Anyone know how to achieve this (if even possible)?


----------



## ADG

danm628 said:


> I miss the orange. I can live without it.


+1


----------



## Robin

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Feature request: links for Top, Follow, and maybe other selections at the bottom of each thread page.


Yes please this!!



eddyj said:


> I am still searching for a way to only see threads that I am subscribed to, and are unread. I tried to use the NEW button combined with this filter:
> *
> View attachment 67646
> *
> 
> But that does not work, since it will show all unread threads in forums I follow, even if I am not following that thread. Those threads show as being followed in the NEW screen (but are not being followed):
> View attachment 67647
> 
> I cannot unfollow the forum, since then the NEW posts would show unread ones in all forums, not just the ones I am interested in.
> 
> If I use the Following page, the thread will now show up, but then I get all the read threads also.
> 
> Anyone know how to achieve this (if even possible)?


+1

My old watched threads bookmark used to do this but now it's all followed thread but not just new ones.


----------



## eddyj

Robin said:


> My old watched threads bookmark used to do this but now it's all followed thread but not just new ones.


It is hard to believe this is not possible. Seems like such a basic thing that everyone that subscribes to threads would want!


----------



## Falkor

I have been using (lurking?) TCF through the Tapatalk app. The new boards seem to have broken that bridge, or at least is taking a long time to rebuild core functionality.


----------



## mlsnyc

I +1 all the posts asking for Following to show only unread threads, or a way to configure it that way.


----------



## Mike Lang

TKnight206 said:


> I am getting bugs. Typing is laggy. The "We've renovated!" thing won't disappear.
> 
> Bugs seem to be browser dependent for me. Same with lag.


You'll need javascript enabled.


----------



## Mike Lang

mlsnyc said:


> I +1 all the posts asking for Following to show only unread threads, or a way to configure it that way.


On the Following page, threads in bold have unread content.


----------



## mlsnyc

Mike Lang said:


> On the Following page, threads in bold have unread content.


Yes, I'm aware of that. What I'm saying is that instead of having all threads I've followed visible and looking for the ones that are bolded, I'd prefer that I only see unread threads. A few people have already mentioned they wish to have this feature and I'm chiming in that I would like to have it as well.


----------



## PaulS

mlsnyc said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that. What I'm saying is that instead of having all threads I've followed visible and looking for the ones that are bolded, I'd prefer that I only see unread threads. A few people have already mentioned they wish to have this feature and I'm chiming in that I would like to have it as well.


+1


----------



## laria

Also chiming in looking for just unread following threads only. I have a 4K monitor (so good resolution), and I don't find it very easy to quickly distinguish the bold from the not-bold in the font the forum is using at all, in either the light or the dark theme.


----------



## VSPlatform

*How To Filter New Posts To Only Display Specific Section(s)*

You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1* Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".








*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.








This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.








Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above, and save it as the default.

Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

- Cricket


----------



## mlsnyc

VSPlatform said:


> *How To Filter New Posts To Only Display Specific Section(s)*
> 
> You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.
> 
> *Step 1* Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above, and save it as the default.
> 
> Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.
> 
> - Cricket


I tried that. However, when I set my filters that way, these are the threads I see:









In Following, these are the threads I see, which is what I expect:









So the workaround of changing my default filter for New Posts wouldn't actually accomplish what I'm looking for.

I actually don't know why there are threads flagged as being followed by me that I don't recall actually following. However, Followed Discussions only shows threads I know I am following.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Is there a way to edit the "custom user title" or whatever it's called? In the left column, the line beneath the screen name. For example Mike and Dan are "Administrator", and I just noticed many are "Registered", but some of us have fun with that field and I can't find it in Account Settings.


----------



## eddyj

mlsnyc said:


> I tried that. However, when I set my filters that way, these are the threads I see:
> View attachment 67656
> 
> 
> In Following, these are the threads I see, which is what I expect:
> View attachment 67657
> 
> 
> So the workaround of changing my default filter for New Posts wouldn't actually accomplish what I'm looking for.
> 
> I actually don't know why there are threads flagged as being followed by me that I don't recall actually following. However, Followed Discussions only shows threads I know I am following.


The problem is that if you filter NEW by unread and followed, you get any unread posts in a followed forum, whether that thread is actually followed or not.


----------



## mlsnyc

eddyj said:


> The problem is that if you filter NEW by unread and followed, you get any unread posts in a followed forum, whether that thread is actually followed or not.


Thanks for clarifying. I didn't realize that meant the threads are in followed forums. So yeah, it absolutely won't accomplish what it is a lot of us have been asking for.


----------



## Mike Lang

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Is there a way to edit the "custom user title" or whatever it's called? In the left column, the line beneath the screen name. For example Mike and Dan are "Administrator", and I just noticed many are "Registered", but some of us have fun with that field and I can't find it in Account Settings.


We need to update the wording, but try adding text to "Vehicle Details" in your profile.


----------



## eddyj

mlsnyc said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I didn't realize that meant the threads are in followed forums. So yeah, it absolutely won't accomplish what it is a lot of us have been asking for.


But the tampermonkey script that @Hank posted about does the trick!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Mike Lang said:


> We need to update the wording, but try adding text to "Vehicle Details" in your profile.


Hah, thanks, I was wondering if I should bring up the vehicle thing. But OK I just tried that, and it added a second title without deleting or changing the original title. Also it moved the flag icon off the otherwise unchanged first line. (My new one has the word "an" in it because the whole thing fits on one line again, yay.)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Another question: is the indexing finished? I'm hoping that explains a few things.


----------



## morac

mlsnyc said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that. What I'm saying is that instead of having all threads I've followed visible and looking for the ones that are bolded, I'd prefer that I only see unread threads. A few people have already mentioned they wish to have this feature and I'm chiming in that I would like to have it as well.


The closest workaround I’ve found is to also check the “Discussuons in which you’ve participated” box. This will only show followed threads you’ve posted in with new posts. 

This won’t show threads you’ve followed, but didn’t post in though, so it’s not a perfect work around.


----------



## morac

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Another question: is the indexing finished? I'm hoping that explains a few things.


I’m hoping not since Tapatalk is still only notifying me of one new item every few hours and there are a lot more than that. It used to notify me in real time when posts of mine were quoted and it’s not doing that anymore.


----------



## Allanon

mlsnyc said:


> I +1 all the posts asking for Following to show only unread threads, or a way to configure it that way.


On the New Posts page select the "Unread discussions" and "Followed content " filters.


----------



## Robin

eddyj said:


> But the tampermonkey script that @Hank posted about does the trick!


Can it be used on mobile?


morac said:


> The closest workaround I’ve found is to also check the “Discussuons in which you’ve participated” box. This will only show followed threads you’ve posted in with new posts.
> 
> This won’t show threads you’ve followed, but didn’t post in though, so it’s not a perfect work around.


Dot.


----------



## eddyj

Robin said:


> Can it be used on mobile?


Sadly, no. At least not on iOS (don't know about Android). The mobile browser does not allow user scripts, AFAIK.


----------



## Mike Lang

kdmorse said:


> Minor nit: did someone blow the transparency in the background shading in the Tab Icon:
> 
> View attachment 67599
> 
> 
> Or is the black square intentional?


Favicon transparency fixed.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> Favicon transparency fixed.


I kinda liked it broken, since it made these two more distinct!


----------



## Teeps

Don't like it, didn't like it when other forums I frequent changed to this format...
But at this point it is what it is.
There is no going back.


----------



## hefe

I actually don't mind it. I've pretty much learned where the limited number of functions that I use reside. It's fine.


----------



## Drewster

Coming in late, for some reason I wasn't aware the upgrade was coming...

Is tapatalk dead? Should mobile users only use the mobile interface now?


----------



## Mike Lang

Drewster said:


> Coming in late, for some reason I wasn't aware the upgrade was coming...
> 
> Is tapatalk dead? Should mobile users only use the mobile interface now?


The Tapatalk plugin is installed but you may need to uninstall/reinstall and/or clear your cache. We install their plugin but do not offer tech support for the app.

As they build out and customize this platform further, TT may not support some features.


----------



## Drewster

Mike Lang said:


> The Tapatalk plugin is installed but you may need to uninstall/reinstall and/or clear your cache.


Gotcha. Thank you.


> We install their plugin but do not offer tech support for the app.
> 
> As they build out and customize this platform further, TT may not support some features.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## dwatt

The adjustments to the mobile site make it infinitely more readable than how it was just after the switch was flipped. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> I kinda liked it broken, since it made these two more distinct!
> 
> View attachment 67666


Despite my repeated warnings to a multi-national corporation serving 100+ million unique monthly active users that this would mess with some guy in Florida's bookmark bar, they fixed it. 😐


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> Despite my repeated warnings to a multi-national corporation serving 100+ million unique monthly active users that this would mess with some guy in Florida's bookmark bar, they fixed it. 😐


Completely unreasonable!


----------



## Mike Lang

dwatt said:


> The adjustments to the mobile site make it infinitely more readable than how it was just after the switch was flipped. Thank you.


That was one of the things fixed in this morning's update. There was too much empty spacing on mobile in vertical.


----------



## Megamind

eddyj said:


> I kinda liked it broken, since it made these two more distinct!
> 
> View attachment 67666


Not really a fan of the big orange dot at all myself. But if that's the worst thing I have to complain about, I think I'll be just fine. 😉


----------



## blacknoi

I have to figure out now how to hide certain threads that keep coming up (that I don't wish to see / participate in). The ones that were hidden in the old version are now showing again for me.


----------



## Zevida

Ignore thread feature pllleeeeeaaaasssseeeee!!!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## JandS

Could there be an added nav button beside "Jump to Latest", a "Jump to Last Unread" -- I used this feature all the time in old forum. Use case:


check Alerts and click on thread, or just go to forum and click on thread (followed or not, posted in or not, doesn't matter) 
read, say, post 789 of 900. Get "exercised" about the post, want to go back in thread to search for whatever was said previously by this person or about this topic, so I go back to a previous page or the first page, whatever. Maybe flip through a couple of pages.
Now want to go back to the first unread post, which in this example would be 790. How do I do that? It's not the latest post, it's the last unread.
Bonus request: could those nav buttons be "discretely integrated" as icons into the page display so they always appear when one is scrolling through a thread, rather than having to go to the top of the page to get to them.


----------



## Mike Lang

The thread title itself is the 1st unread post link. There a graphic in post 26.


----------



## JandS

Mike Lang said:


> The thread title itself is the 1st unread post link. There a graphic in post 26.


but but ... clicking on the thread title isn't a link and doesn't do anything to take to 1st unread when one is in the thread itself, does it? That's my point, how to get to 1st unread when one is within a thread.


----------



## dianebrat

Mike Lang said:


> The thread title itself is the 1st unread post link. There a graphic in post 26.





JandS said:


> but but ... clicking on the thread title isn't a link and doesn't do anything to take to 1st unread when one is in the thread itself, does it? That's my point, how to get to 1st unread when one is within a thread.


Mike is 100% correct, the Thread title is a link and it will take you to the first unread post, just like the post he linked to.

If you're saying when you're in a thread then you just click to the end page, but this is once again one of those cases that's not common as far as I know of, when I'm in a thread I got into it by clicking the title and it brought me to the first unread.


----------



## laria

dianebrat said:


> Mike is 100% correct, the Thread title is a link and it will take you to the first unread post, just like the post he linked to.
> 
> If you're saying when you're in a thread then you just click to the end page, but this is once again one of those cases that's not common as far as I know of, when I'm in a thread I got into it by clicking the title and it brought me to the first unread.


The scenario they outlined was that they are still in the thread, they went further back (maybe manually, maybe following the links within quotes to take them to original posts), and now they want to get back to where they were.


----------



## Mike Lang

laria said:


> The scenario they outlined was that they are still in the thread, they went further back (maybe manually, maybe following the links within quotes to take them to original posts), and now they want to get back to where they were.


2 clicks...forum title, then thread title again.


----------



## JandS

Mike Lang said:


> 2 clicks...forum title, then thread title again.


Not if the thread you were in happened to be some way down the thread listings, it would need manual scrolling to find again wouldn't it?

The 4th image down that @Squeak posted here shows this; I want the Go to First Unread button functionality


----------



## hapster85

Mike Lang said:


> The Tapatalk plugin is installed but you may need to uninstall/reinstall and/or clear your cache. We install their plugin but do not offer tech support for the app.
> 
> As they build out and customize this platform further, TT may not support some features.


I've had to clear cache and log back in several times now. Everything works fine after that, but it seems to not be remembering my credentials between sessions maybe?


----------



## laria

I haven't noticed any problems with Tapatalk... I didn't even have to log in or clear the cache or anything. It just kept working like nothing had happened.


----------



## Beryl

I noticed Tapatalk issues right away. Earlier zero or threads forums would come up. Yesterday it appeared that all posts read were before July 2021. This morning, no threads or forums again. It is better now. I’ve changed nothing on my end.


----------



## astrohip

Am I thinking this correctly...

I used "Unread Watched Threads" all the time, to just show new posts to threads I'm watching. But now it shows all threads I'm watching, not just those with unread posts.

But if I select the three dots (upper right), then "What's New", and set the filter to "Unread Discussions" and "Followed Content" (first two choices), then set as default, doesn't that give me the old school "Unread Watched Threads"?

I hope this hasn't been asked before, it's challenging keeping up with new comments.


----------



## danm628

astrohip said:


> Am I thinking this correctly...
> 
> I used "Unread Watched Threads" all the time, to just show new posts to threads I'm watching. But now it shows all threads I'm watching, not just those with unread posts.
> 
> But if I select the three dots (upper right), then "What's New", and set the filter to "Unread Discussions" and "Followed Content" (first two choices), then set as default, doesn't that give me the old school "Unread Watched Threads"?
> 
> I hope this hasn't been asked before, it's challenging keeping up with new comments.


It isn't the same as "Unread Watched Threads". It shows all followed threads that are unread (which is the same) and it shows unread threads with new posts in followed forums (which is not the same). 

I guess I could unfollow all the forums but from what others have posted that results in unread content from all the forums.


----------



## hapster85

laria said:


> I haven't noticed any problems with Tapatalk... I didn't even have to log in or clear the cache or anything. It just kept working like nothing had happened.





Beryl said:


> I noticed Tapatalk issues right away. Earlier zero or threads forums would come up. Yesterday it appeared that all posts read were before July 2021. This morning, no threads or forums again. It is better now. I’ve changed nothing on my end.


Good to know it's not just me, but also that others are having a good experience so far. Hopefully whatever the hiccups have been will settle out, if they haven't already.

I'm using Tapatalk Pro on Android 12.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

@Mike Lang thanks for getting "Vehicle" changed to "Custom Title" so fast! 

<<< Is my double custom title issue on the fix list too? 

In Account Details that field was empty, and when I added a new custom title it did not replace the existing title; it just added a second title after the flag.


----------



## Mike Lang

Pokemon_Dad said:


> @Mike Lang thanks for getting "Vehicle" changed to "Custom Title" so fast!
> 
> <<< Is my double custom title issue on the fix list too?
> 
> In Account Details that field was empty, and when I added a new custom title it did not replace the existing title; it just added a second title after the flag.


Look what else I did fast!


----------



## mdavej

Teeps said:


> Don't like it, didn't like it when other forums I frequent changed to this format...
> But at this point it is what it is.
> There is no going back.


Actually, you can go back, but you'll lose all your recordings. Oh, sorry, I was thinking of TE3 versus TE4.


----------



## laria

hapster85 said:


> Good to know it's not just me, but also that others are having a good experience so far. Hopefully whatever the hiccups have been will settle out, if they haven't already.
> 
> I'm using Tapatalk Pro on Android 12.


Could be an iOS vs Android thing... I am on iOS.


----------



## Falkor

Beryl said:


> I noticed Tapatalk issues right away. Earlier zero or threads forums would come up. Yesterday it appeared that all posts read were before July 2021. This morning, no threads or forums again. It is better now. I’ve changed nothing on my end.


FWIW… same here. Appears to be fully fixed as of right now.  

(Edit: I did clear my cache, and others suggested doing that before)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip

danm628 said:


> It isn't the same as "Unread Watched Threads". It shows all followed threads that are unread (which is the same) and it shows unread threads with new posts in followed forums (which is not the same).
> 
> I guess I could unfollow all the forums but from what others have posted that results in unread content from all the forums.


I don't follow any forums, and don't even know what that does. If there's a forum I want to "follow", I just click on it, and look at new threads. Then I Follow any specific threads that interest me. Maybe there's a better way?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Mike Lang said:


> Look what else I did fast!


Thanks for deleting the extra title! But I can do that from Account Settings too. The problem is, I can't delete or modify the original title. Right now the Custom Title field is blank, but my title from the old site is still displayed above the flag. And if I enter a new one, I just get a second title below the flag.


----------



## Mike Lang

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Thanks for deleting the extra title! But I can do that from Account Settings too. The problem is, I can't delete or modify the original title. Right now the Custom Title field is blank, but my title from the old site is still displayed above the flag. And if I enter a new one, I just get a second title below the flag.


There's only one you can get to and a couple I can get to (don't ask). How about now?


----------



## Larsenv

This new theme... is gonna take some time to get used to.

The forum looks significantly more professional now, by the way.


----------



## mattack

is there a way to get back the old look?

Also, you used to be able to open the IIRC "bullet" from a thread to just go to the new posts from the last time you were here in that thread.. does that not exist anymore, or did it simply reset everything to ALL UNREAD?

It SEEMS like getting to different areas (e.g. from coffee house to now playing) is more steps or at least more "intrusive". I admit I didn't really like the old popup window-ish UI, but it was more streamlined than the new way of doing it..

Also it SEEMS like getting to my alerts is more steps/more cumbersome.. it used to be in a popup menu or I could go to the single page (then open the various alert threads in new tabs in my browser).. now I 
1) bring up M popup menu
2) click Alerts
now I'm at a page where I can open new threads.. just seems weird?


----------



## Beryl

If I haven’t opened a watched thread since the “upgrade”. It will open on a post July 2021. I can skip to the bottom of the thread but it is constantly going to July. The reason for that behavior intrigues me.


----------



## danm628

Beryl said:


> If I haven’t opened a watched thread since the “upgrade”. It will open on a post July 2021. I can skip to the bottom of the thread but it is constantly going to July. The reason for that behavior intrigues me.


They work correctly for me on the second open. First open takes me to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Mike Lang

Mike Lang said:


> I always recommend marking the entire site as read on day one to reset your read markers. Those tend to not import cleanly sometimes.


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> I noticed Tapatalk issues right away. Earlier zero or threads forums would come up. Yesterday it appeared that all posts read were before July 2021. This morning, no threads or forums again. It is better now. I’ve changed nothing on my end.


Tapatalk is definitely working much better. I’m getting notifications again.


----------



## danm628

Mike Lang said:


>


I didn’t the first day when I first logged in again. I wanted to see how things worked.

Late that day when things were slow and I was caught up I did a mark all read.


----------



## danm628

Many systems support more than one email address for contact. Is that being considered for TCF and it's new family of forums?


----------



## laria

Is the bad words filter something we have control over in the new platform or is it standardized?

The reason I am asking is because I have seen several posts now where Comcast/NBC streaming platform that starts with Pea and ends with a name for a rooster gets censored, and adding an exception for that might be good on a platform where we talk a lot about tv and streaming. 

Peacock


----------



## dthmj

mattack said:


> is there a way to get back the old look?


Using Stylebot, Dan203 gets pretty close. 


https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?posts/12493161



Here is how mine now looks.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I can't put my finger on it but I find the new look much harder to read.


----------



## Mike Lang

laria said:


> Is the bad words filter something we have control over in the new platform or is it standardized?
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I have seen several posts now where Comcast/NBC streaming platform that starts with Pea and ends with a name for a rooster gets censored, and adding an exception for that might be good on a platform where we talk a lot about tv and streaming.
> 
> Peacock


Fixed.


----------



## MScottC

DouglasPHill said:


> I can't put my finger on it but I find the new look much harder to read.


I would love a color scheme halfway between "full bore bright as the sun" and "Total darkness of space." Something with less contrast between the background and type.


----------



## mtnagel

MScottC said:


> I would love a color scheme halfway between "full bore bright as the sun" and "Total darkness of space." Something with less contrast between the background and type.


Yes completely agree! I've really tried to embrace dark mode everywhere but there are sometimes it is too much and for some reason it was too much for me here so I've switched back already.


----------



## Mike Lang

danm628 said:


> Many systems support more than one email address for contact. Is that being considered for TCF and it's new family of forums?


As of right now, there's only one email field in each user's profile.


----------



## cmontyburns

Minor bit of site housekeeping:

I'm probably in a small minority here, but I keep TCF in a Safari pinned tab. Proper support of pinned tabs requires that the site specify a "mask icon", which is different than the site's favicon. The old version of TCF had a nice single-color silhouetted one of the TiVo Guy, a la the Twitter bird in my screenshot below. The new version's mask icon is out of compliance with Apple's specifications for such things, but regardless of that, it's... ugly.











I'm not even sure it's fully implemented as it comes and goes depending on which page I am on. (When no mask icon is specified, Safari just uses the first letter of the site's name, so on a lot of pages I just see a "T".) 

Anyway, low priority of course, but could an admin work up a mask icon that looks good and drop it in the right place at some point?






Creating Pinned Tab Icons


Conceptual information and techniques on creating effective web content for Safari and WebKit using HTML, JavaScript, and CSS.



developer.apple.com


----------



## slowbiscuit

Didn't wade through this whole thread, but where is Mark All Read for entire site? Should be in a banner at top.


----------



## Mike Lang

slowbiscuit said:


> Didn't wade through this whole thread, but where is Mark All Read for entire site? Should be in a banner at top.


Post 53.


----------



## Hoffer

I know it has been mentioned, but I really miss ignore threads.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Mike Lang said:


> There's only one you can get to and a couple I can get to (don't ask). How about now?


Thanks! Now it's working. And I think I understand why: our original custom titles (if any) were imported into the field intended for "Registered", "Administrator", etc., and users cannot edit that field. The new user-edible custom title field is below that, after the flag. Yes? 

I suggest looking into a script to make this swap for everyone who has an imported custom title, because doing that manually upon request seems like a pain. (Also... it would work better to have the custom title directly after the screen name, but that's probably deeper coding not scripting so maybe too much to ask. And "Registered" seems unnecessary. But now I'm probably getting too deep into the weeds.) 

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Drewster

For me (iOS) , Tapatalk’s Participated tab works as expected, but Subscribed loads nothing at all.

Anyone else?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

cmontyburns said:


> Minor bit of site housekeeping:
> 
> I'm probably in a small minority here, but I keep TCF in a Safari pinned tab. Proper support of pinned tabs requires that the site specify a "mask icon", which is different than the site's favicon. The old version of TCF had a nice single-color silhouetted one of the TiVo Guy, a la the Twitter bird in my screenshot below. The new version's mask icon is out of compliance with Apple's specifications for such things, but regardless of that, it's... ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure it's fully implemented as it comes and goes depending on which page I am on. (When no mask icon is specified, Safari just uses the first letter of the site's name, so on a lot of pages I just see a "T".)
> 
> Anyway, low priority of course, but could an admin work up a mask icon that looks good and drop it in the right place at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating Pinned Tab Icons
> 
> 
> Conceptual information and techniques on creating effective web content for Safari and WebKit using HTML, JavaScript, and CSS.
> 
> 
> 
> developer.apple.com


I keep TCF in a pinned tab too. They improved the favicon a little yesterday, but I guess the old one is still in your cache.


----------



## astrohip

Hoffer said:


> I know it has been mentioned, but I really miss ignore threads.


I've been adapting to the changes, and learning to live with them, and looking for the best way to use TCF under the new software.

But this is one I really miss. Really really miss. It did more to "reduce the noise" than any other setting.


----------



## hapster85

Drewster said:


> For me (iOS) , Tapatalk’s Participated tab works as expected, but Subscribed loads nothing at all.
> 
> Anyone else?


I'm on Android Tapatalk Pro. The Subscribed tab is working as expected.

The only issue I'm having is still needing to log back in frequently.


----------



## Tony_T

How do I delete a post, it was an option in the old forum software, but I don’t see how to do it with the new software (and excuse me if this has already been asked here)


----------



## Mike Lang

Tony_T said:


> How do I delete a post, it was an option in the old forum software, but I don’t see how to do it with the new software (and excuse me if this has already been asked here)





Mike Lang said:


> As mentioned previously, a couple things switched. You can now edit your own thread titles without reporting your post for a mod to handle but you cannot delete posts. You can either edit the post to read "deleted" and/or report it for a mod.


----------



## Mike Lang

You guys can search this thread for previous posts by typing in the search bar and choosing "this thread" in the dropdown.


----------



## jay_man2

slowbiscuit said:


> Didn't wade through this whole thread, but where is Mark All Read for entire site? Should be in a banner at top.


Click on “New” in the circle at the top, then click on “Mark All Read” in the box below that.


----------



## laria

Drewster said:


> For me (iOS) , Tapatalk’s Participated tab works as expected, but Subscribed loads nothing at all.
> 
> Anyone else?


Subscribed works fine for me on there... I have been using it more because I haven't had time yet to address some of the UI/UX issues with Tampermonkey.


----------



## mtnagel

For all the people that really, really want to ignore a thread, you can use Stylebot to hide a thread. I used it to hide the pinned threads. I'm not saying it's the easiest method, but it does work. You'd have to add them one by one and update the code to add a new thread to hide. Obviously it would only work in browsers where you have the extension, so it doesn't work for me on mobile. 

Open Stylebot, code tab, click the select box, then hover over the left side of the thread until you see the code that looks like this. 










Then add, " display: none;" in the brackets in the code like this


----------



## morac

Drewster said:


> For me (iOS) , Tapatalk’s Participated tab works as expected, but Subscribed loads nothing at all.
> 
> Anyone else?


I had to delete the app and reinstall it to get it to work properly. I had tried logging out and clearing the cache, but that didn’t work.


----------



## Fofer

I'm sure this has been asked already but I can't find it. How do we remove our previously-customized user titles? Seems no longer possible?










Am I destined to be labelled Bo55man69* forever?

When I go into settings to change the custom title, it just adds text, doesn't remove the old:










Also, is the American flag required for display?


* the dumb boss' password in _Ready Player One_


----------



## Zevida

Fofer said:


> Also, is the American flag required for display?


Why do you hate America?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Fofer said:


> I'm sure this has been asked already but I can't find it. How do we remove our previously-customized user titles? Seems no longer possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I destined to be labelled Bo55man69* forever?
> 
> When I go into settings to change the custom title, it just adds text, doesn't remove the old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is the American flag required for display?
> 
> 
> * the dumb boss' password in _Ready Player One_


Right now @Mike Lang has to remove the old custom title for you. I'm guessing these were imported into the wrong field, which is supposed to indicate the user level ("Registered", "Administrator", etc.)

After that is fixed for you, as you've discovered we're supposed to use the Custom Title field in Account Settings to add what we want under the flag.

The flag thing is common on a lot of forums lately, and fun on forums with people from all over the world. Hover over it to see a user's location within that country, if they've supplied one.


----------



## Mike Lang

Fofer said:


> Am I destined to be labelled Bo55man69* forever?


I nuked it.


----------



## Mike Lang

Fofer said:


> Also, is the American flag required for display?


If you disable location details, there's no flag.


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> I nuked it.


Thanks.



Mike Lang said:


> If you disable location details, there's no flag.


I've never entered location details:











However setting "View your location details when you post" to "Nobody" in the privacy settings, took care of it. That's probably what you meant. 
Anyway, maybe this will help someone else out there...


----------



## boywaja

I’m the old forum we had breadcrumbs at the bottom of the thread, a easy way to click back to whatever forum I’m in. 
Currently I either have to scroll to the top for the breadcrumbs Or hit back. Hitting back sucks if I read multiple pages in a thread I have to hit back multiple times. 
Is there a method I’m missing? Can we get the breadcrumbs below the thread as well like we had before?


----------



## Mike Lang

boywaja said:


> I’m the old forum we had breadcrumbs at the bottom of the thread


Breadcrumbs are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## dwatt

laria said:


> Is the bad words filter something we have control over in the new platform or is it standardized?
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I have seen several posts now where Comcast/NBC streaming platform that starts with Pea and ends with a name for a rooster gets censored, and adding an exception for that might be good on a platform where we talk a lot about tv and streaming.
> 
> Peacock


It apparently doesn't like a certain breed of cat from Maine either, as represented by Gregor's post about his new house mate.


----------



## Zevida

Mike Lang said:


> Breadcrumbs are at the bottom of the page.
> View attachment 67755


I was going to say you just have to scroll past the recommended reading which is kind of annoying but then I realized this thread doesn’t have the bottom breadcrumbs.


----------



## Mike Lang

Zevida said:


> I was going to say you just have to scroll past the recommended reading which is kind of annoying but then I realized this thread doesn’t have the bottom breadcrumbs.


Rotate your phone.


----------



## Zevida

Mike Lang said:


> Rotate your phone.


What kind of monster browses on their phone in landscape??


----------



## DouglasPHill

slowbiscuit said:


> Didn't wade through this whole thread, but where is Mark All Read for entire site? Should be in a banner at top.


Gonna guess its when you hit the Mark All Read button and you are on the Whats New page.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I really like the New page and would like it even better if it only included content from my followed forums.


----------



## eddyj

DouglasPHill said:


> I really like the New page and would like it even better if it only included content from my followed forums.


You do it by setting the default filter for NEW to be followed items? Unless I am misunderstanding what you want to see.


----------



## Mike Lang

Right, check the boxes for Followed & Save as default.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Mike Lang said:


> Hit the New button up top then Mark All Read.


Really should be its own button at top of forums page, not buried.


----------



## eddyj

So after a few days, and with @Hank 's tweaks, I am pretty happy with what I have. The one thing still missing was a Follow button/link at the bottom of the thread. I often read a thread and want to follow it. If I post, great, but if not, I have to scroll to the top to follow the thread. /1stWorldProblems


----------



## Hank

eddyj said:


> The one thing still missing was a Follow button/link at the bottom of the thread. I often read a thread and want to follow it. If I post, great, but if not, I have to scroll to the top to follow the thread. /1stWorldProblems


Oh, I think I can fix that too.  Maybe later this weekend.


----------



## eddyj

Hank said:


> Oh, I think I can fix that too.  Maybe later this weekend.


It is truly a minor nitpick...but I won't say no if you do it.


----------



## mtnagel

Was this mentioned yet? Can a sort by number of replies in a thread be added to the search results?

In general the search seems to be better, but I'm looking for the big amazon thread and couldn't find it in a search. In the old site, I could sort by number of replies to find the most popular threads.


----------



## Mike Lang

mtnagel said:


> Was this mentioned yet? Can a sort by number of replies in a thread be added to the search results?
> 
> In general the search seems to be better, but I'm looking for the big amazon thread and couldn't find it in a search. In the old site, I could sort by number of replies to find the most popular threads.


That’s one of the 20+ search enhancements I’ve requested.


----------



## mtnagel

Mike Lang said:


> That’s one of the 20+ search enhancements I’ve requested.


Thanks much!


----------



## Unbeliever

Zevida said:


> What kind of monster browses on their phone in landscape??


I do when there's a lot of text to read. Long lines are easier to read than short ones.

--Carlos V.


----------



## JandS

Anybody else having a problem with FireFox/Win10? It just started this morning about 8:30am PST, the page layouts are all wacked up. I don't use any of the scripting mods and have disabled NoScript completely but no joy yet. 

It starts with huge page-filling Tivo community logo then it just flashes away and the push notification wording with scrambled design comes up but I can't click on any of the "no" "never buttons" so after that nothing works.

Chrome is ok.


----------



## JandS

Another wishlist item. Could there be a "Thank you for posting" (however worded) independent of the Like button? 

It seems as if like Like is doing multiple duty as a reaction and very often one does not want to "Like" something (e.g. an awful news event) but would like to thank the poster for posting about it.


----------



## Mike Lang

JandS said:


> Anybody else having a problem with FireFox/Win10?


I had to dust off FF (don't trust it anymore) but it looks fine with Win10.


----------



## eddyj

JandS said:


> Another wishlist item. Could there be a "Thank you for posting" (however worded) independent of the Like button?
> 
> It seems as if like Like is doing multiple duty as a reaction and very often one does not want to "Like" something (e.g. an awful news event) but would like to thank the poster for posting about it.


Why not use one of the other reactions?


----------



## JandS

Mike Lang said:


> I had to dust off FF (don't trust it anymore) but it looks fine with Win10.


Thx @Mike Lang , I'll disable any other extensions and see what happens.


----------



## SteveD

JandS said:


> Another wishlist item. Could there be a "Thank you for posting" (however worded) independent of the Like button?
> 
> It seems as if like Like is doing multiple duty as a reaction and very often one does not want to "Like" something (e.g. an awful news event) but would like to thank the poster for posting about it.


You can always use the SAD 🙁 instead.


----------



## JandS

eddyj said:


> Why not use one of the other reactions


Help!! does nobody get the distinction??


----------



## eddyj

I get the distinction, but at least we have a bunch of options now, not just Like. Thanks is just another reaction, but it did not make the list.


----------



## JandS

Mike Lang said:


> I had to dust off FF (don't trust it anymore) but it looks fine with Win10.


What version of FF did you try? I'm 96.0.1 (64-bit) it updated yesterday the 14th.


----------



## Mike Lang

JandS said:


> What version of FF did you try? I'm 96.0.1 (64-bit) it updated yesterday the 14th.


Worked fine on both 95 & 96.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JandS said:


> Another wishlist item. Could there be a "Thank you for posting" (however worded) independent of the Like button?
> 
> It seems as if like Like is doing multiple duty as a reaction and very often one does not want to "Like" something (e.g. an awful news event) but would like to thank the poster for posting about it.


There are now a number of different "Likes" you can give a post...such as the one I just gave yours.

[edit] Oops, didn't see the following page!


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are now a number of different "Likes" you can give a post...such as the one I just gave yours.
> 
> [edit] Oops, didn't see the following page!


Smeek, is that you using Rob's account?


----------



## astrohip

eddyj said:


> Why not use one of the other reactions?
> View attachment 67776


Didn't realize this until now. You earned  for this!


----------



## JandS

JandS said:


> Anybody else having a problem with FireFox/Win10? It just started this morning about 8:30am PST, the page layouts are all wacked up. I don't use any of the scripting mods and have disabled NoScript completely but no joy yet.
> 
> It starts with huge page-filling Tivo community logo then it just flashes away and the push notification wording with scrambled design comes up but I can't click on any of the "no" "never buttons" so after that nothing works.
> 
> Chrome is ok.


@Mike Lang, I'm pasting two screenshots from FF 96.0.1 (64-bit) of the HH forum as compared to the SubaruOutback.org forum. TCF doesn't work, SubaruOutback works perfectly, the same as it always has for me.


The TCF is a link to the grocery thread. 
Note that I zoomed down to 30% to show that the still page-size TCF logo is superimposed on the actual thread itself, as shown by the aqua arrow.
The javascript choices Enable Push Notification Not Now Never don't work to dismiss the dialog box. They highlight or underline, but don't do anything.
I suppose it's possible that if there were the same push notification dialog on the Subie forum it, too, would cause the same lockup in FF. However, the push notification did NOT cause this lockup yesterday, I was able to dismiss the dialog just fine and it did not expand to fit page size. Could it be that the push notification was changed somehow between last night and prior to 8.30am PST Saturday?


----------



## dswallow

JandS said:


> @Mike Lang, I'm pasting two screenshots from FF 96.0.1 (64-bit) of the HH forum as compared to the SubaruOutback.org forum. TCF doesn't work, SubaruOutback works perfectly, the same as it always has for me.
> 
> 
> The TCF is a link to the grocery thread.
> Note that I zoomed down to 30% to show that the still page-size TCF logo is superimposed on the actual thread itself, as shown by the aqua arrow.
> The javascript choices Enable Push Notification Not Now Never don't work to dismiss the dialog box. They highlight or underline, but don't do anything.
> I suppose it's possible that if there were the same push notification dialog on the Subie forum it, too, would cause the same lockup in FF. However, the push notification did NOT cause this lockup yesterday, I was able to dismiss the dialog just fine and it did not expand to fit page size. Could it be that the push notification was changed somehow between last night and prior to 8.30am PST Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67798
> View attachment 67799


I just updated Firefox to 96.0.1 (64-bit) and opened that link, then switched to 30% zoom, and all looks fine for me. Could something else you have installed be affecting it?


----------



## Mike Lang

@JandS - Since this is an isolated issue with your own device/browser, please use another thread to trouble shoot. We want to keep this thread focused.

Thanks


----------



## morac

Is there a way to make the contrast between read and unread threads in dark mode easier to see. The “bold” white is pretty close to the normal white. I think the main problem though is that the poster, date and forum name in a read post is also bolded. I can tell the difference between read and unread threads, but it takes more effort than just glancing at the list. For example:


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> Is there a way to make the contrast between read and unread threads in dark mode easier to see. The “bold” white is pretty close to the normal white. I think the main problem though is that the poster, date and forum name in a read post is also bolded. I can tell the difference between read and unread threads, but it takes more effort than just glancing at the list. For example:
> 
> 
> View attachment 67808


Assuming you're using Hank's Tampermonkey script? If so, wrong thread. But changing the line that does the read-thread adjustment to this may help you.



Code:


    $('.structItem--is-read').parent().parent().parent().css("font-weight","normal").css("opacity","0.5");


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> Assuming you're using Hank's Tampermonkey script? If so, wrong thread. But changing the line that does the read-thread adjustment to this may help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $('.structItem--is-read').parent().parent().parent().css("font-weight","normal").css("opacity","0.5");


I’m not using any scripts as I’m using a tablet. This is what shows up by default in “dark mode”.


----------



## PaulS

Agreed with the above. The difference between read and unread threads in dark mode is minimal, which makes it difficult to differentiate between them. I am also not using any scripts to modify the site.


----------



## eddyj

Part of the reason for the script is that they are so hard to tell apart, and cannot be changed.


----------



## ADG

As of this morning the icons in the upper right of my screen ("new", "forum page" & "3 vertical dots) are missing. They do appear when I pass the mouse over them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> As of this morning the icons in the upper right of my screen ("new", "forum page" & "3 vertical dots) are missing. They do appear when I pass the mouse over them.
> 
> View attachment 67827


I'm not seeing it...or rather, I AM seeing it. That is, everything is as it should be. For me.


----------



## Mike Lang

ADG said:


> As of this morning the icons in the upper right of my screen ("new", "forum page" & "3 vertical dots) are missing. They do appear when I pass the mouse over them.
> 
> View attachment 67827


But does it happen in all browsers & multiple devices? That's a good test to figure out if it's the site or on your end.


----------



## slowbiscuit

The one thing I really don't like about this forum code is that it doesn't have an indicator for threads that you've replied in, unless I missed something.


----------



## Mike Lang

slowbiscuit said:


> The one thing I really don't like about this forum code is that it doesn't have an indicator for threads that you've replied in, unless I missed something.


Not unless you have preferences set to follow all threads you post in. I've requested it though.


----------



## ADG

Mike Lang said:


> But does it happen in all browsers & multiple devices? That's a good test to figure out if it's the site or on your end.


I should have checked other browsers and if it happens again I will. I did have to reboot to install an update and after the reboot everything is back to normal. Probably just a glitch on my end.


----------



## markb

@VSPlatform, please add some sort of indication in the thread listing of which threads I've participated in. Thanks!


----------



## sharkster

I can't seem to find the setting, or the answer to this small issue - I just 'follow' one sub-forum, the Season Pass one, which has been very helpful. In the past, any time there is a new post in that particular sub-forum I will get an email to that effect. I don't seem to be getting them anymore and can't find out how to fix that.

Or, is it something that no longer exists? TIA for any guidance.


----------



## Mike Lang

sharkster said:


> I can't seem to find the setting, or the answer to this small issue - I just 'follow' one sub-forum, the Season Pass one, which has been very helpful. In the past, any time there is a new post in that particular sub-forum I will get an email to that effect. I don't seem to be getting them anymore and can't find out how to fix that.
> 
> Or, is it something that no longer exists? TIA for any guidance.


You'd need to follow that forum with both of these checked but that could mean a LOT of emails. You'd also need to visit those threads to reset the read marker on them.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> You'd also need to visit those threads to reset the read marker on them.


I suspect this is why she is not getting the emails right now. I would mark the whole Forum read, so any new posts come in.


----------



## JoeKustra

I miss the post listing that displayed when clicking on a member's post count. It was useful to check for duplicate threads.

I have found the alternative method, but it's a longer road to follow.


----------



## sharkster

eddyj said:


> I suspect this is why she is not getting the emails right now. I would mark the whole Forum read, so any new posts come in.


I did that, but don't know yet if that fixed it.

I saw what Mike just showed me, and wondered if that would fix it or if that would cause me to get a ton of emails unrelated to that one sub-forum. Sounds like it would. 

Thanks, Eddy and Mike.


----------



## Mike Lang

sharkster said:


> I saw what Mike just showed me, and wondered if that would fix it or if that would cause me to get a ton of emails unrelated to that one sub-forum. Sounds like it would.


No, you'd only get emails for new posts in that forum so long as you visited since the last email. 

Mark the forum read then unsub/resub to that forum w/ those setings & wait for a new post.


----------



## sharkster

Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

Here's a super-secret handy link for any of you who follow other active users...









New Posts







www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## laria

There's a preferences option to show signatures that says they will be collapsed by default and a sub-option to always expand them.

As far as I can tell, it doesn't seem to do the collapsing part. I do not have the sub option turned on, and I see signatures. I also tried turning the option off and then back on to reset it but they still show.


----------



## Mike Lang

laria said:


> As far as I can tell, it doesn't seem to do the collapsing part.


It's going to show the 1st couple lines and collapse for larger signatures. You'd need to find someone with a sig that's several lines long to see an example of it collapsing. Or just look at a sig like mine on a phone.


----------



## laria

Oh ok, I thought it meant they would be hidden and I'd have the option to display them. I'll just turn them off then.


----------



## Mike Lang

This is mine collapsed after 2 lines on a phone. The chevron to the right expands it.


----------



## laria

Yeah, I get it now... thanks. I just thought it meant it would be completely hidden with an option to display if you wanted to the way it is worded. 

Even collapsed like that, they take up too much room, especially post after post, and like the read vs unread fonts in the following list, there's not enough difference between the post text and the signature text to make it quickly obvious that it's not post text.


----------



## morac

laria said:


> Oh ok, I thought it meant they would be hidden and I'd have the option to display them. I'll just turn them off then.


That’s what I ended up doing.


----------



## sharkster

Mike Lang said:


> No, you'd only get emails for new posts in that forum so long as you visited since the last email.
> 
> Mark the forum read then unsub/resub to that forum w/ those setings & wait for a new post.


I did an unsub, then resub earlier.

Yay, it worked! Got an email for a new post in that forum. Thanks again. Much appreciated. 

Sucks to be old. It takes me so much more time to figure things out. 

🦈 (ooh, love all the new emoticons!)


----------



## ClearToLand

Yes, tonight I'm being LAZY (like so many other posters that I've criticized in the past ), but here's a * BUG * and a (perceived) deficiency:
When I create a LINK, sometimes I want to *BOLD* and *COLOR* it.
When I do this in 'Normal Edit', the BOLD tags correctly surround the TEXT and the COLOR tags INCORRECTLY surround the URL. I have to switch to 'BB Code' to move the COLOR tags to their proper place. BUG?
.
How do I "INDENT"? (without using LIST)
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

Testing adding a link to a bolded, colored *word* without switching editors.

Testing the indent without using ordered/unordered list.​


----------



## deaklet

Can we still view unread replies? If so, how?


----------



## Mike Lang

deaklet said:


> Can we still view unread replies? If so, how?


I'm going to need you to use more words. 
Threads with no replies or new replies in certain threads or?


----------



## kdmorse

deaklet said:


> Can we still view unread replies? If so, how?


Maybe one of the direct links I posted here? New Software - direct links to filtered views 

(Like Mike, I'm gonna need more words.  )


----------



## astrohip

Thank you!! (for what, you ask...)

There must have been some change to the forum software in the last 24 hours. When you right-click on a forum (Chrome) and open in a New Tab, it no longer opens the Compose New Thread box at the top of the page. I noticed my other forums that belong to {insert name of our new Overlord here} , such as Bimmerfest, also have been fixed.

Appreciated!


----------



## Mike Lang

astrohip said:


> Thank you!! (for what, you ask...)
> 
> There must have been some change to the forum software in the last 24 hours. When you right-click on a forum (Chrome) and open in a New Tab, it no longer opens the Compose New Thread box at the top of the page. I noticed my other forums that belong to {insert name of our new Overlord here} , such as Bimmerfest, also have been fixed.
> 
> Appreciated!


See my post from earlier today here.


----------



## JoeKustra

Thanks for changing the "Create a new Post" to "Create a Quick Thread". But "Quick"?

Still wish I could hide "sticky" threads.


----------



## ClearToLand

ClearToLand said:


> Yes, tonight I'm being LAZY (like so many other posters that I've criticized in the past ), but here's a * BUG * and a (perceived) deficiency:
> 
> When I create a LINK, sometimes I want to *BOLD* and *COLOR* it.
> When I do this in 'Normal Edit', the BOLD tags correctly surround the TEXT and the COLOR tags INCORRECTLY surround the URL. I have to switch to 'BB Code' to move the COLOR tags to their proper place. BUG?
> .
> How do I "INDENT"? (without using LIST)
> Thanks!





Mike Lang said:


> Testing adding a link to a bolded, colored *word* without switching editors.
> 
> Testing the indent without using ordered/unordered list.​


Replying in reverse order:

INDENT:
I have a problem using 'Auto-List' in that it always wants to create a new 'Bullet' when I simply want to create a new 'Line' within an existing bullet so I've developed the habit of creating LISTs manually.
When I needed to INDENT, IIRC, it '_used to be_' a separate Menu Item, like ALIGNMENT and LIST so I looked for INDENT in ALIGNMENT and in 'THREE HORIZONTAL DOTS' but, since I never use (Auto) LIST, I never thought to look there. Where's the "Red Faced" emoji?  (Why are all the emojis in the 3rd group (People) onwards either Black & White or 'boxes'?  😀😃😄😁
.
I just tried to create another BOLD COLOR LINK, using my methodology and experienced the same problem, so I'll add a LINK in this thread and detail my steps:
From LINK destination, copy URL into clipboard
On TCF, open LINK tool - add URL
Go back to LINK destination and copy TEXT into clipboard
On TCF, add TEXT
Insert LINK
Highlight new LINK
Select *BOLD* and COLOR
BOLD tags are applied to TEXT but COLOR tags are applied to URL (and therefore don't work)

Example: *Where are you most likely to catch COVID?*

Replacing all '[ & ]' with '{ & }' for display purposes:


Code:


{COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)}{URL='https://news.yahoo.com/where-most-likely-catch-covid-192734642.html'}{B}Where are you most likely to catch COVID?{/B}{/URL}{/COLOR}

My '_procedure_' worked on the old TCF forum software and on all other forums (haven't posted a URL on AVS lately so we already know that it won't work there any more...)

What is YOUR procedure? (I'm using the latest version of Chrome on Windows 7 Home).

Thanks!


----------



## danm628

An odd new occurrence. I just got a pop up asking me to enable push notifications. Three options, yes, not now, never. I clicked on never and the pop up stayed up. Finally had to reload the page to read the thread I was looking at. Safari on my iPad.


----------



## ADG

Sorry if this was already asked but... Would it be possible to change the color of either the thread title or the word "Following" for threads we follow? I'd like to be able to quickly spot followed threads in a busy sub-forum. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang

You can make your own custom color changes to items with browser addons. There are a couple threads in Happy Hour.


----------



## Mike Lang

ClearToLand said:


> What is YOUR procedure?


Exactly as I typed in my earlier reply. 


Mike Lang said:


> Testing adding a link to a bolded, colored *word* without switching editors.


I add the URL last to an already bolded, colored word.


----------



## morac

Mike Lang said:


> You can make your own custom color changes to items with browser addons. There are a couple threads in Happy Hour.


That’s not an option if you don’t use a browser that supports adding such as Safari on an iPad.


----------



## Mike Lang

morac said:


> That’s not an option if you don’t use a browser that supports adding such as Safari on an iPad.


There IS one for iOS. Again, see the Happy Hour threads for more info.
This thread is strictly for talk about the software as-is.


----------



## hapster85

Regarding Tapatalk not staying logged in: I finally gave up and reinstalled the app several days ago. Thankfully, that seems to have resolved the issue.


----------



## morac

hapster85 said:


> Regarding Tapatalk not staying logged in: I finally gave up and reinstalled the app several days ago. Thankfully, that seems to have resolved the issue.


Tapatalk for me seems to work well. My only problem is that every day it tells me there are new posts in threads here which haven’t been posted to in awhile.


----------



## laria

morac said:


> Tapatalk for me seems to work well. My only problem is that every day it tells me there are new posts in threads here which haven’t been posted to in awhile.


Did you reset all your read markers after the changeover?


----------



## morac

laria said:


> Did you reset all your read markers after the changeover?


Yes. 

It’s weird because Tapatalk will say the last post in that thread was posted a few hours ago. It does that every day.


----------



## stevel

Tapatalk is working fine for me - one did have to reset the seen counter after the changeover.


----------



## Adam1115

It's been fine for me, but it was down this morning.


----------



## dthmj

Tapatalk has always been very iffy for me (for years). Sometimes it works great, sometimes, it just spins. Also, twitter links do not work in it - I keep getting an error that there is no handler for application. I've installed and uninstalled and reinstalled the official twitter app - as well as other apps. Nothing works. I decided it was an issue with either Tapatalk or TCF. But my googling shows I'm probably the only one with the issue, as I find nothing.

I have started using the mobile browser more - it's more useable on the new software than the old one.


----------



## Drewster

I had to completely rest Tapatalk for this changeover. Sign out of all forums, remove the forums from the app, sign out if the app, delete the app, then reinstall and rebuild.

Even then, it’s iffy. Sometimes it refreshes promptly, sometimes not. Sometimes the screen is totally black and I have to force quit the app.

But this thread isn’t a Tapatalk thread.


----------



## hapster85

Drewster said:


> But this thread isn’t a Tapatalk thread.


No, but we were discussing issues with it and the new forum software, so it's valid in that context.


----------



## VSPlatform

Other users who had this issue found that if they logged out of Tapatalk (you may want to force close the app in your app settings on your device) and cleared the cache for the app that they were able to log back in. Can you try this and let me know if it helps?

Tapatalk is a 3rd party app, so I do not have a lot of control over it.

*The following tips may help though.*

Make sure you have the most recent release of Tapatalk.
Remove this forum from the app.
Clear the Tapatalk cache.
Force close Tapatalk.
Reopen Tapatalk and add this forum back in. back in.
Have you tried accessing the site from your mobile browser yet? The site is responsive, so it will adjust automatically for you from any device. Check it out and let me know what you think!

- Cricket


----------



## VSPlatform

The site will be transitioning from the dedicated support team (who works primarily with helping members transition to the new platform) over to our regular tech support team. Although this means it may take us a bit longer to respond to your questions, we will continue to be here for you and the community.

- Community Management Team


----------

